# Personal Chef?



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

I will be attending Culinary school next year with my end goal being becoming a personal chef. I would like to touch base with others who have the same goal or those that are already a personal chef.


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

Hi Cathey. I'm a personal chef and wouldn't mind chatting with you about the field. Shoot me an email and perhaps we could set up a good time to chat.

[email protected]


----------

